# Kernel Upgrade - Panics

## Astronome

Sorry if this is a stupid question, but for 4.9.6-r1 should I use the 4.9.0 config? Do I just drop it in the /usr/src/linux directory and start tweaking?

Split from Pappy's preconfigs! as its developed into a help thread of its own

-- NeddySeagoon

----------

## khayyam

 *Astronome wrote:*   

> Sorry if this is a stupid question, but for 4.9.6-r1 should I use the 4.9.0 config? Do I just drop it in the /usr/src/linux directory and start tweaking?

 

Astronome ... you would still need to run 'make oldconfig' after copying to /usr/src/linux/.config, but yes the config for 4.9.0 should be fine for 4.9.6.

best ... khay

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Astronome,

Use the 4.9.0 config as a starting point

Drop it into  4.9.6-r1.

Then in  4.9.6-r1, run 

```
make oldconfig
```

and answer the questions, if any.

Now you can start tweaking.

There are no stupid questions, except the one you don't ask.

----------

## Astronome

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Drop it into  4.9.6-r1.
> 
> Then in  4.9.6-r1, run 
> ...

 

```

$ sudo make oldconfig

scripts/kconfig/conf  --oldconfig Kconfig

*

* Restart config...

*

*

* Gentoo Linux

*

Gentoo Linux support (GENTOO_LINUX) [Y/n/?] (NEW)  

  Linux dynamic and persistent device naming (userspace devfs) support (GENTOO_LINUX_UDEV) [Y/n/?] (NEW) 

  Select options required by Portage features (GENTOO_LINUX_PORTAGE) [Y/n/?] (NEW) 

*

* Support for init systems, system and service managers

*

OpenRC, runit and other script based systems and managers (GENTOO_LINUX_INIT_SCRIPT) [Y/n/?] (NEW) 

systemd (GENTOO_LINUX_INIT_SYSTEMD) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

*

* Control Group support

*

Control Group support (CGROUPS) [Y/?] y

  Memory controller (MEMCG) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

  IO controller (BLK_CGROUP) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

  *

  * CPU controller

  *

  CPU controller (CGROUP_SCHED) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

  PIDs controller (CGROUP_PIDS) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

  Freezer controller (CGROUP_FREEZER) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

  HugeTLB controller (CGROUP_HUGETLB) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

  Cpuset controller (CPUSETS) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

  Device controller (CGROUP_DEVICE) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

  Simple CPU accounting controller (CGROUP_CPUACCT) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

  Perf controller (CGROUP_PERF) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

  Example controller (CGROUP_DEBUG) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

*

* Networking options

*

Packet socket (PACKET) [Y/n/m/?] y

  Packet: sockets monitoring interface (PACKET_DIAG) [N/m/y/?] n

Unix domain sockets (UNIX) [Y/?] y

  UNIX: socket monitoring interface (UNIX_DIAG) [N/m/y/?] n

Transformation user configuration interface (XFRM_USER) [N/m/y/?] n

PF_KEY sockets (NET_KEY) [N/m/y/?] n

TCP/IP networking (INET) [Y/n/?] y

  IP: multicasting (IP_MULTICAST) [N/y/?] n

  IP: advanced router (IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER) [N/y/?] n

  IP: kernel level autoconfiguration (IP_PNP) [N/y/?] n

  IP: tunneling (NET_IPIP) [N/m/y/?] n

  IP: GRE demultiplexer (NET_IPGRE_DEMUX) [N/m/y/?] n

  IP: TCP syncookie support (SYN_COOKIES) [N/y/?] n

  IP: Foo (IP protocols) over UDP (NET_FOU) [N/m/y/?] n

  IP: AH transformation (INET_AH) [N/m/y/?] n

  IP: ESP transformation (INET_ESP) [N/m/y/?] n

  IP: IPComp transformation (INET_IPCOMP) [N/m/y/?] n

  IP: IPsec transport mode (INET_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT) [N/m/y/?] n

  IP: IPsec tunnel mode (INET_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL) [N/m/y/?] n

  IP: IPsec BEET mode (INET_XFRM_MODE_BEET) [N/m/y/?] n

  INET: socket monitoring interface (INET_DIAG) [N/m/y/?] n

  *

  * TCP: advanced congestion control

  *

  TCP: advanced congestion control (TCP_CONG_ADVANCED) [Y/n/?] y

    Binary Increase Congestion (BIC) control (TCP_CONG_BIC) [N/m/y/?] n

    CUBIC TCP (TCP_CONG_CUBIC) [Y/n/m/?] y

    TCP Westwood+ (TCP_CONG_WESTWOOD) [N/m/y/?] n

    H-TCP (TCP_CONG_HTCP) [N/m/y/?] n

    High Speed TCP (TCP_CONG_HSTCP) [N/m/y/?] n

    TCP-Hybla congestion control algorithm (TCP_CONG_HYBLA) [N/m/y/?] n

    TCP Vegas (TCP_CONG_VEGAS) [N/m/y/?] n

    TCP NV (TCP_CONG_NV) [N/m/y/?] n

    Scalable TCP (TCP_CONG_SCALABLE) [N/m/y/?] n

    TCP Low Priority (TCP_CONG_LP) [N/m/y/?] n

    TCP Veno (TCP_CONG_VENO) [N/m/y/?] n

    YeAH TCP (TCP_CONG_YEAH) [N/m/y/?] n

    TCP Illinois (TCP_CONG_ILLINOIS) [N/m/y/?] n

    DataCenter TCP (DCTCP) (TCP_CONG_DCTCP) [N/m/y/?] n

    CAIA Delay-Gradient (CDG) (TCP_CONG_CDG) [N/m/y/?] n

    BBR TCP (TCP_CONG_BBR) [N/m/y/?] n

    Default TCP congestion control

    > 1. Cubic (DEFAULT_CUBIC)

      2. Reno (DEFAULT_RENO)

    choice[1-2?]: 1

  TCP: MD5 Signature Option support (RFC2385) (TCP_MD5SIG) [Y/n/?] y

  *

  * The IPv6 protocol

  *

  The IPv6 protocol (IPV6) [N/m/y/?] n

Security Marking (NETWORK_SECMARK) [Y/n/?] y

Timestamping in PHY devices (NETWORK_PHY_TIMESTAMPING) [N/y/?] n

*

* Network packet filtering framework (Netfilter)

*

Network packet filtering framework (Netfilter) (NETFILTER) [N/y/?] n

*

* The DCCP Protocol

*

The DCCP Protocol (IP_DCCP) [N/m/y/?] n

*

* The SCTP Protocol

*

The SCTP Protocol (IP_SCTP) [N/m/y/?] n

The RDS Protocol (RDS) [N/m/y/?] n

*

* The TIPC Protocol

*

The TIPC Protocol (TIPC) [N/m/y/?] n

Asynchronous Transfer Mode (ATM) (ATM) [N/m/y/?] n

*

* Layer Two Tunneling Protocol (L2TP)

*

Layer Two Tunneling Protocol (L2TP) (L2TP) [N/m/y/?] n

802.1d Ethernet Bridging (BRIDGE) [N/m/y/?] n

802.1Q/802.1ad VLAN Support (VLAN_8021Q) [N/m/y/?] n

DECnet Support (DECNET) [N/m/y/?] n

ANSI/IEEE 802.2 LLC type 2 Support (LLC2) [N/m/y/?] n

The IPX protocol (IPX) [N/m/y/?] n

Appletalk protocol support (ATALK) [N/m/y/?] n

CCITT X.25 Packet Layer (X25) [N/m/y/?] n

LAPB Data Link Driver (LAPB) [N/m/y/?] n

Phonet protocols family (PHONET) [N/m/y/?] n

*

* IEEE Std 802.15.4 Low-Rate Wireless Personal Area Networks support

*

IEEE Std 802.15.4 Low-Rate Wireless Personal Area Networks support (IEEE802154) [N/m/y/?] n

*

* QoS and/or fair queueing

*

QoS and/or fair queueing (NET_SCHED) [N/y/?] n

Data Center Bridging support (DCB) [N/y/?] n

DNS Resolver support (DNS_RESOLVER) [Y/?] y

B.A.T.M.A.N. Advanced Meshing Protocol (BATMAN_ADV) [N/m/y/?] n

Open vSwitch (OPENVSWITCH) [N/m/y/?] n

Virtual Socket protocol (VSOCKETS) [N/m/y/?] n

NETLINK: socket monitoring interface (NETLINK_DIAG) [N/m/y/?] n

*

* MultiProtocol Label Switching

*

MultiProtocol Label Switching (MPLS) [N/y/?] n

High-availability Seamless Redundancy (HSR) (HSR) [N/m/y/?] n

Switch (and switch-ish) device support (NET_SWITCHDEV) [N/y/?] n

L3 Master device support (NET_L3_MASTER_DEV) [N/y/?] n

NCSI interface support (NET_NCSI) [N/y/?] n

Network priority cgroup (CGROUP_NET_PRIO) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

Network classid cgroup (CGROUP_NET_CLASSID) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

enable BPF Just In Time compiler (BPF_JIT) [N/y/?] n

*

* Network testing

*

Packet Generator (USE WITH CAUTION) (NET_PKTGEN) [N/m/y/?] n

*

* Console display driver support

*

VGA text console (VGA_CONSOLE) [Y/?] y

  Enable Scrollback Buffer in System RAM (VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK) [Y/n/?] y

    Scrollback Buffer Size (in KB) (VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK_SIZE) [256] 256

Initial number of console screen columns (DUMMY_CONSOLE_COLUMNS) [80] 80

Initial number of console screen rows (DUMMY_CONSOLE_ROWS) [25] 25

Framebuffer Console support (FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE) [Y/n/m/?] y

  Map the console to the primary display device (FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_DETECT_PRIMARY) [Y/n/?] y

  Framebuffer Console Rotation (FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_ROTATION) [N/y/?] n

  Support for the Framebuffer Console Decorations (FB_CON_DECOR) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

#

# configuration written to .config

#

```

I dunno what most of this stuff is, so I'll just take the defaults. Obviously I need the Gentoo, Portage and OpenRC support.

 *Quote:*   

> There are no stupid questions, except the one you don't ask.

 

I love you guys.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Astronome,

For new options, its worth reading the help - press ?

There is also a hint to the default answer in the question.

```
Gentoo Linux support (GENTOO_LINUX) [Y/n/?] (NEW)

...

OpenRC, runit and other script based systems and managers (GENTOO_LINUX_INIT_SCRIPT) [Y/n/?] (NEW)

systemd (GENTOO_LINUX_INIT_SYSTEMD) [N/y/?] (NEW) 
```

notice the uppercase letter.

----------

## Astronome

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> For new options, its worth reading the help - press ?

 

Oh yeah, that's much easier than looking it up in menuconfig in another terminal. 

Anyways, I applied my changes to pappy's preconfig and got a kernel panic. I did everything in this article, making sure ext2/3/4 and SATA controller were configured in the kernel and not as modules, and the grub config was correct. Any ideas what else could have been wrong?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Astronome,

Post the text of the panic, just the human readable string, your lspci output and entire kernel .config file.

The .config is too big for a post. wgetpaste will put it onto a pastebin for you.

----------

## krinn

should be move to its own thread to keep pappy thread just about the seeds and not about supporting user failure to use one  :Wink: 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Krinn.

Well spotted - and done

Added a link back to the topic whence this was split. -- desultory

----------

## virtguru

Astronome , what Neddy mentioned here,

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> Astronome,
> 
> Post the text of the panic, just the human readable string, your lspci output and entire kernel .config file.
> 
> The .config is too big for a post. wgetpaste will put it onto a pastebin for you.

 

Also you may want check these links out :

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Kernel/Upgrade

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Kernel/Gentoo_Kernel_Configuration_Guide

----------

